# Mustard Powder = Ground Mustard Seed?



## warwick.hoy

Hello DC.

I tried searching the forums and could not really find what I was looking for.

The recipe I'm using is for scratch Mac and Cheese and it calls for TBSP of Mustard Powder, of which I have none of.  I do have Mustard Seed and a Mortar and Pestle. You see where I'm going with this?

Are the two interchangeable?

If so what do I need to know about handling the Mustard Seed?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Your recipe is probably calling for THIS  It's actually a flour.

I doubt you will get there will a Mortar & Pestle

Read HERE for additional information

HTH

Have Fun!


----------



## SRL

It's close, but you'll wind up with little pieces of the hull that won't grind. You'll have to sift those out and the ground mustard seed will be a little stronger than mustard flour, which, as UB pointed out, is probably what it's calling for.


----------



## warwick.hoy

Thanks Guys...I haven't made it to the store yet.  I thought about sifting the hulls out.  I think that is what I will do and see how it turns out and if I have second thoughts I'll pickup some powder.

EDIT:  Ha Ha....I looked in my cupboard again and found some Sun Luck Chinese Mustard Powder.  Ingredients....Mustard Flour.


----------

